# A-17 Savage



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*First Predator shot with my A-17 Savage Auto....I've shot squirrels and Chippies out of the garden this summer with this little Hummer but if your meat hunting squirrels you better head shoot'em.. Dead right there!! They don't even know they lived---supper accurate too!!----Shot this small raccoon {15 lbs male} the other night around the chicken coop at 35 yds in the chest DRT..Small hole going in but BIG on the inside, 17 gr A-17 Ammo--take a look*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Boy that did a number on him. Nice.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Took a few woodchucks with my .17HMR and never an exit hole. When I stepped up to the .17 WSM, it blew right through.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

nice shooting bud now to get a kiyute with her


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

17 is a great little bullet. The one yote I shot with the 17 WSM never exited either. Didn't skin that one as it wasn't worth the hide so I don't know about the internal damage. I did have to shoot it to finish it off though. Bad first shot on my part.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The performance of the small caliber bullets is amazing. They react like little grenades on the inside.

Nice shooting Skip ! Did you poke him twice to be sure he was dead.


----------

